# Diving Tex Edwards - May 30



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Took nephew Jeremy and his dad, Scott, to Tex Edwards on a near calm day. Water temp on top was 78, and 73 on the bottom. Viz was 15ft on top and 30ft on the bottom with no current.

Tried out my new Bare Night Wing BC. It performed fantastic! Hundreds of nice and legal Red Snapper (too bad it ain't Monday!). Lots of juvenile grouper, black snapper, amberjack, etc. - in other words, nothing to shoot at!

Jeremy performed flawlessly during his only 3rd Gulf dive to date. He had a little buoyancy issue on the bottom, bouncing up and down at times, but finally got the hang of it.

His dad, Scott, caught a lane snapper. Only keeper off the wreck, the rest of the fish were 5 to 10lb Red Snapper!

We moved on to the Oops barge for the second dive. Same basic conditions as Tex. Made a few friends when the fishing boat about a 100ft north of us, fouled his anchor in the wreck, and I graciously offered to go down and untangle it for them. Jeremy met me at our descent line, but forgot my speargun, so I had to go back up and get it.

Oops barge, what little there was of it, was loaded with hundreds of barely legal Red Snapper. Everything else was juvenile, just like Tex. Again, no glory with the speargun!

Apparently, the boat experienced a wind shift, because when we tried to pull up the descent/ascent line it fouled on the wreck, necessitating a pop dive with a short tank to free it.

Scott caught another fine lane snapper and a couple of throwback 10lb Red Snapper!

Jeremy again performed flawlessly on his 4th Gulf dive. We even grilled hot dogs on my propane stainless kettle, which mounts in a rod holder. MMMMM those dogs were GOOD!

Not much to brag about fish wise, but nephew wise, I am extremely proud of Jeremy. He's becoming a safe, fun dive buddy. - Ric


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It's awesome to see younguns excel.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on a great day andthanks for the Report!


----------

